
DoS Vulnerability in the Ethereum Soft Fork - wslh
https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/06/28/security-alert-dos-vulnerability-in-the-soft-fork/
======
bllguo
As someone with no stake in the matter, this Ethereum situation is providing
me enormous entertainment.

